# Rescue Class starting on Monday October 29



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I've had some folks ask me about a Rescue Course, so here is the date for the start of the next course. <SPAN class=postbody>I will be starting a new Rescue Diver course on Monday October 29 @ 5:30pm. We will meet at MBT Divers(43B South Navy Boulevard)for approximately 15 minutes to plan our classroom session and our dives. We need to schedule an academic night, a pool session, an open water dive day, and First-Aid/CPR/Emergency O2 if you are not already current in these. The First-Aid/CPR/Emergency O2 portion of the class is seperate from the Rescue Course. If you are already current in these, or have a medical license of some kind, bring a copy of that with you to the class. There is plenty of room in the class, so if you are interested in taking the Rescue Diver course you can call MBT at 455-7702 to sign up. Hope to see you guys there. 

<SPAN class=postbody>Rich<SPAN class=postbody>


----------

